# regardless of



## chu_bun

How do I say this in Japanese?
"All files will be deleted regardless of their names."

Do these sentences make sense?

ファイルの名前 に左右されずに 、ファイルを 全部 削除されます。
(file name has no effect, all files will be deleted)

or
ファイルを全部削除されます。ファイルの名前は問題ではありません。
(all files will be deleted.  Filename does not matter)

Thanks.


----------



## Wishfull

chu_bun said:


> How do I say this in Japanese?
> "All files will be deleted regardless of their names."
> 
> Do these sentences make sense?
> 
> ファイルの名前 に左右されずに 、ファイル*は* 全部 削除されます。
> (file name has no effect, all files will be deleted)
> 
> or
> ファイルは全部削除されます。ファイルの名前は問題ではありません。
> (all files will be deleted.  Filename does not matter)
> 
> Thanks.



Hello.
I would say,
ファイル名の如何（いかん）*にかかわらず*、すべてのファイルが削除されます。
ファイル名*に関わらず（かかわらず）*、すべてのファイルが削除されます。
ファイル名の*如何によらず*、すべてのファイルが削除されます。

「・・・にかかわらず」　might be something which you're looking for.


----------



## Flaminius

It is true, *Wishfull*, that 「・・・にかかわらず」 is the first definition for "regardless of" in many dictionaries (perhaps it is rightly so because dictionaries should translate with a versatile equivalent; preferably a word or a short phrase).

I am wondering if there is not a more natural way to translate this.  How about this?
ファイルは、どんな名前でもすべて削除されます。

*chu_bun*, you might want to know that Japanese Wh-expressions combined with _-mo_ or _-demo_ are "all something", (here, all files).


----------



## almostfreebird

Let me explain this way:

All files will be deleted regardless of their names.---->>All files will be deleted whatever their names are.

It'll be translated as like ファイルの名前　が 何（なん）であろうと 全部 削除されます。

Sounds comfortable, doesn't it?


----------



## chu_bun

@Wishful:
Wordreference.com suggests "にかかわらず", but the sample sentences don't seem to be relevant.  So I picked "に左右されずに".  I think "left-right" means "wrong or right".  So the phrase means "whether right or wrong".

Also thanks for the correction.  I changed the verb to passive form but forgot the particle.

@Flaminius
I will use your translation.  Thanks.


----------



## chu_bun

almostfreebird said:


> ...
> It'll be translated as like ファイルの名前　が 何（なん）であろうと 全部 削除されます。
> ...



I like your translation too.  Thanks.


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
I understand your point. 
BUT
I thought something different. I viewed it as something official.
Official announcement adopt "lofty" style. Not colloquial style.
I admit my sentence is not lofty at the end of the sentence.
I should have adopted the same style throughout the sentence.

It might depends on age-of-writer. Generation gap.
More context and background!!


おはようございます。
論点はよくわかりました。
背景と文脈がわからないので、なんともいえないのですが、最初にこの文章を読んだときは、
公式な通達の文章かと思いました。「○○殿」ではじまるような、高飛車な、もったいぶったヤツです。
それで、前半は、もったぶった言い回しに訳したのでした。
しかし、最後を「削除されます」と訳したので、文章にまとまりがなくなったのだと思います。
*ファイル名の如何（いかん）にかかわらず、すべてのファイルは削除されるので悪しからず。*
などと訳したほうが、文章が統一できたかも知れません。

私は、自分の訳は、（公式通達の文章ならそんなに）悪くないと思っておるのですが、これは、あとは、「年」の問題ですかね。
文脈が、友達同士のメールでのやりとりであれば、私のは、絶対におかしい。これは同意いたします。
どうでしょうか。


----------



## Flaminius

> 背景と文脈がわからないので、なんともいえないのですが


A request for background and context is always right!  [*chu_bun*, if you are still around, please take the hint. ]  But I presume that the OP is translating a program or its manuals.

An official slash officious style employed in notices and directives from the government is more tiresome, boring, intimidating than lofty (崇高).  It is often employed in documents that civil servants have to present to the public but don't want them to read through, understand; so that they get acquainted with a law or a policy and take [shudder] an action based on that knowledge.

Software messages, quite contrary to the humorous example above, are meant to be read repeatedly.  Frankly, 「・・・にかかわらず」 is too heavy a phrase for an operator to read a hundred times a day.  I don't know how casual どんな名前でも sounds to you but I believe software translations should be as light as possible.


----------



## Wishfull

Thank you, Flaminius, 
コンピュータのマニュアルを訳していると仮定して、
_ファイル名の如何（いかん）にかかわらず、すべてのファイルは削除されるので悪しからず。_
は今見直すと、とてもおかしな訳だと自分でも思います。

最初の英文の意味がよく理解できてないのですが、どういう状況で、この英文は使われているのでしょうか。
ファイル名に「_重要！」「マイケルジャクソンの秘密の遺言」「このファイルは決して消さないでください」「重要、削除不可！_」などと書いてあっても、これは、機械相手ですので、自動的に削除されるのは当たり前ですよね。わざわざ書く必要があるのでしょうか。

拡張子のことを言ってるのでしょうか。「.ppt」[.doc」とか言ったヤツです。でもそれなら、拡張子に相当する英語の単語で書くべきでしょうし、拡張子によって削除するかしないかを差別化する、という話しも聞いたことがないです。

そもそも削除される、というのは、どういうことなのでしょうか、「再インストール」でしょうか。　メールソフトを再インストールしたら、「重要扱い」にしていたファイルも同様に削除されてしまう、というような意味でしょうか。これもちょっと違うような気がしませんか。

自分で意味がよくわかってない文章を訳したのが失敗だった、という結論になるのですが、それにしても、誰かにもっとくわしく、意味を解説してもらいたいです。


----------

